# New home Theater system



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Im not looking for fancy.....something simple with better sound than the tv speakers.

I have been looking at a SONY HT-CT150 Home Theater Sound Bar and Subwoofer
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882105467

The only reviews I have found on it were at dell and amazon....amazing enough the reviews were exactly the same (verbatim) on both sites.....which wont let me jump right in purchasing it.

Just checking to see if anyone has it or your thoughts on it.....Thanks


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I went ahead and bought it, Glad I did, Good rich sound. Was skeptical about the sound bar.

All in all a great purchase so far


----------

